# Trying to tread lightly....



## holdingon

My situation is a difficult one... I am not exactly sure what to do to make things right... I still love my wife very much, always have even through difficult times. We have children that I do not want to upset or be away from.... The problem is that I think my wife is probably done... I do want to suggest marriage counseling, but I am afraid that is not something she wants to do at this point and would rather say its over... 

At this point things are functioning, I come home and see my kids and I am probably sure that the kids don't even know there are issues. At least on the surface level things were fine just a week or so ago, but now there is distance... Not so obvious, but still after 15-20 years you can pick up on it.

So, if I bring out the conversation about counseling and she is already done this could speed up the end that I do not want. Or do I just do the best I can do to make things right and good at home and hope that things get better. The problem is bringing up the conversation will be rehashing same topics. I think counseling could really help, but should I just try and be helpful and let her warm up a little to me before I bring it up?


----------



## momentary lapse

I can relate...I'm an avoider when things may be difficult. It's hard to just make that jump, but sometimes you have to.

What makes you think she's done? Has she said anything directly in line with that?

You really are going to have to just take the plunge and talk to her. Open the door to talking. Maybe once you start talking you'll have a better feeling for what's really going on.

And, btw, good for you for wanting to go to counselling!


----------

